# Zed ESX Q120.4 gut shot with interesting find



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont think these 2 little fellows belong where they are

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a223/gentlejax/stuff/


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

wasnt me!!!



Lol, I could stare at that for 4 days straight and not realize that doesnt belong. GL figuring it out


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know for sure. That's why I posted. But my tech is an expert and he will know. 

By the time he is done I will have to keep it. It might not be cheap to fix but when it's done it should be excellent working condition


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

she is about to go back up for sale. I dont feel like spending the cash on it when what I have is working for me.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

That was my ordeal, Didnt want to worry about the cost of shipping back and forth bc as u probably noticed, that things a tank. GL with sale, im sure it will go pretty quick


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

its a nice heavy amp. I am sure it will sound great. but I have a oral surgeon appointment tuesday and my sons birthday tomorrow so I dont need to put a ton of money into this one. I will regret not hearing it cause its is the nicest Zed I have had and I have had all of them.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

How much for the amp now? Did you bother messing with the rca's?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

yes I sold it and am sending it to Dave to get it worked on for next owner. I decided the cost of shipping plus repair was going to end up costing me more in long run than I wanted


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe those two little fellas are revisions from the factory. dave will find out once he gets it.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

we will see. looks like 2 little caps with a wire soldered on and then ran to something else and glued down to the board.


----------

